# Kabel Mini-USB auf 2x USB Typ-A



## Pokerclock (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

Ich suche für meine Externe Festplatte ein wie im Thread-Titel beschriebenes Kabel (hoffe das es auch Typ A ist, auf jeden Fall die länglichen). 

Habe auch ein Foto angehängt. Bis jetzt habe ich ein solches Kabel nirgends gefunden. Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen.


----------



## SkastYX (17. Dezember 2007)

Habe ich noch nie gesehen bei einem USB Kabel, ich schätze da musst du beim Hersteller nachfragen.
Ansonsten würde ich mit entsprechendem Geschick einfach ein normales usb auf mini usb kabel nehmen und ein zweites dranlöten.


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Dezember 2007)

Solange gesucht und wo findet man den Dreck? Bei Amazon 1m für 9,99 
Link


----------

